# Tau city bases



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a bit of help. I'm soon starting my Tau army (I have finally given in and bought a battleforce), but am having problems working out what to do for the bases. I want them to be tau city bases. My question is this. What colors/styles would you see in tau 'streets'. I currently have two ideas.

1.) I saw an awsome looking tau city display board in an old WD. For this the 'streets' were simply a dark grey stippled with a slightly lighter and a slightly darker gray.

2.) Using plasticard with some form of grid pattern? Dark grey with a drybrush of lighter grey.

Any thoughts or suggestions? The army will be red undersuits with white armor platyes, whilst the vehicles will be primarily white with grey stippling for camo (much like the origonal tau camo schemes.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't know about a pattern, but I'd say light grey with dirt and crap in the cracks of the stone.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Instead of a square grid (which screams Imperial to me) you could try something a bit different:

Run to your local craft supplier and look in the scrapbooking section for a round hole punch, they come in a ton of different sizes... grab a small one. Go to town on some thin plasticard to get a nice mess of round 'stepping stones' and glue those to your bases and fill the gaps with superfine sand. Drybrush whatever color you wish!

The round stones would echo the Tau symbol and curves of the armour.


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

For my city bases, i use plasticard and different shaped rod, sprues, sand and random junk on my imperial guard. see below:

















































oh, photobucket is down at the sec


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> Instead of a square grid (which screams Imperial to me) you could try something a bit different:
> 
> Run to your local craft supplier and look in the scrapbooking section for a round hole punch, they come in a ton of different sizes... grab a small one. Go to town on some thin plasticard to get a nice mess of round 'stepping stones' and glue those to your bases and fill the gaps with superfine sand. Drybrush whatever color you wish!
> 
> The round stones would echo the Tau symbol and curves of the armour.


I really like this idea. Simple but effective. +rep


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragonforge (www.dragonforge.com) has some rather excellent resin bases that would look good in a Tau City color scheme...

For Fire Warriors:









And for Battlesuits:


----------

